# I Would Like To See



## Garden Knowm (Feb 9, 2007)

SPIRITUALITY AND SEXUALITY forums...   

and a NICE BIG link to the chat room on the home page...

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 9, 2007)

and a HIPPY forum 

yes

HIPPY 

and a WORKOUT FORUM !!!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 9, 2007)

i REALLY REALLY would like a sexuality forum. I have SOOOO many questions I would love opinions from males on.


----------



## mogie (Feb 9, 2007)

A forum just on plant diseases.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 10, 2007)

When we change over to our new servers, I will be doing a complete overhaul on the forum, launching new things and getting rid of others... use this thread to tell me exactly what you would like to see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 10, 2007)

i would like to see more humor forums. i think sometimes this stuff can all get a little to serious. i like the story/joke idea. and a category in the pics section for all our stonier pets.


----------



## mogie (Feb 10, 2007)

I think we should get rid of the faq's it is not user friendly. I can't even figure out how to access it. Needs to be a site that just lists different catagories where you can click on what you need to get more info about.


----------



## dankciti (Feb 10, 2007)

sexuality and growing pot great to things i actually good at. anyone got car repair questions?


----------



## Bigbud (Feb 10, 2007)

rollitup if your adding stuff to the site i would like to see.....


*todays posts* as well as new posts

as there have been many times when i have posted and clicked on new posts again and they have gone so i dont bother to look for the posts that where new

where as todays posts would have.......well all the posts made that day


----------



## ljjr (Feb 18, 2007)

sexuality forum sounds pretty cool, a plant disease forums sounds good too, it would definitely answer a lot of questions people may have and help out on grows. I.p.s i would be more than happy to give you opinions from a male point of view!. Damn i miss Texas! lol


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 18, 2007)

mogie said:


> A forum just on plant diseases.


How about a forum on sexual diseases? Lol jk


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> How about a forum on sexual diseases? Lol jk


 
please no photoshop.


----------



## cali-high (Feb 18, 2007)

i would like a strain and review section.

ohhh......i forget we already got one.

my bad im stoned lol


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a thought but maybe some kind of before and after section. Where they show what the plants looked like with one soil and then what it looked like with another. What the plant looked like with nutes and without. I don't know. Thats the best I could come up with.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe a dealers section.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 18, 2007)

whats wrong section. Many new people ask this question alot. "Whats wrong with my plant." They could just post a picture and we would tell them whats wrong with their plant.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 18, 2007)

A "How does it look" section. Many growers like to ask this question. They could just post a pic and give a little info about the plant and setup and we could tell them what we think.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 18, 2007)

Arts and crafts, I don't know if I spelled that right but I know alot of stoners make alot of crazy pipes,bongs,whatever and they could post it in the section.


----------



## mogie (Feb 19, 2007)

Do it yourself forum. Forum just dedicated to inexpensive homemade shortcuts for those on a grow budget. Like homemade reflectors, etc.


----------



## scooby doo (Feb 20, 2007)

A conspiracy forum were we can put a wakey ideas of what we thinks going on in the world.. lol just a thought

or recommended seed bank forum were only members can see it after they have signed up.. so if your browseing you wont be able to see it unless your loged in

can you do a buy and sell forum.. not to sell seeds or weed but like old equiment etc..


----------



## dew-b (Feb 20, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> rollitup if your adding stuff to the site i would like to see.....
> 
> 
> *todays posts* as well as new posts
> ...


 its there if you go to the top of ne thread click on quick links at the top of the drop down menu it says todays post


----------



## Wavels (Mar 3, 2007)

How about a forum about home gardening in general (non cannabis gardening)?
It is because I learned to grow buds that I have become enamored of growing lots and lots of different plants. I grew vegatables for several years, but the past few years I have been growing mostly flowers ( anuals and perennials)
It is boatloads of fun! It has become my favorite hobby (including cannabis flowers )
I started my summer plantings over the past few weeks.....I have about 12 diff types of seedlings under florescents....mix of CFLs and 4 foot tubes...
Oh well just a stoned out inspiration.....


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 18, 2007)

I like mogie's idea of a Do-It-Yourself forum. I grow on a very tight budget and tend to make most of my growing accessories.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 18, 2007)

DIY is already a forum under general growing.


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 18, 2007)

A joke forum would b cool.....nice idea!


----------

